# Apple CarPlay IOS 12



## santdesign (Jul 31, 2018)

I just upgraded my IOS to 12.0 Yesterday. I was expecting Waze and Google Maps will show up but never did. Today, just a few minutes ago, there was an update for Google Maps. I just update it and finally shows up in my CarPlay list of icons. I’m hoping that Waze will have an update soon...


----------



## amishra (Jun 6, 2018)

I can see Google Maps now on CarPlay too. This was insanely quick response from Google. Apple Maps can now move over to the next page 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

Loving google maps










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amishra (Jun 6, 2018)

Not a fan of satellite view. I assume that’s a quick layover toggle?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

amishra said:


> Not a fan of satellite view. I assume that’s a quick layover toggle?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, you can change it on the fly 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## L-Tig (Jul 31, 2018)

Am I the only one that still prefers Apple maps lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HarryPooter (Mar 21, 2016)

I wish the CarPlay maps could be displayed in the cluster. I’m excited for Waze!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## islandboy27 (Aug 14, 2018)

I've been running the beta version of Waze on car play. It looks great but there are still some bugs. They tell me they're a couple weeks away before they release the update. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 31, 2018)

L-Tig said:


> Am I the only one that still prefers Apple maps lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I used Apple maps 2or 3 times and it was lost!!!!!!!! I ended up few kms off the actual destination 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LaZyFLiP (May 25, 2005)

For those who have the digital cockpit, are you still able to display the stock navigation map on the digital cockpit while you have Maps/Google Maps running in CarPlay? I get a message along the lines of "navigation is already running on mobile device..." so it seems you can't run both CarPlay navigation and the stock nav in the digital cockpit.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Also anticipating the release of Waze on CarPlay. I have my Waze running on my Bluetooth connected iPhone and if I’m listening to Sirius the alerts from Waze don’t play over the phone speaker or the car speakers. I have to go in the app to the speaker setting and change it to the phone every time. Stupid


----------



## Wilsonium (Dec 22, 2004)

LaZyFLiP said:


> For those who have the digital cockpit, are you still able to display the stock navigation map on the digital cockpit while you have Maps/Google Maps running in CarPlay? I get a message along the lines of "navigation is already running on mobile device..." so it seems you can't run both CarPlay navigation and the stock nav in the digital cockpit.


I would like to show both at the same time as well. I can see how running active navigation on both can be confusing, I just want both screens to show maps while only one is actively navigating primarily because traffic data is included with my iOS apps and I don't need to maintain that SiriusXM traffic subscription. I was at the dealer after I picked up my tiggy and was chastised for not having the map in the cluster.


----------



## rkfast (Jun 28, 2018)

L-Tig said:


> Am I the only one that still prefers Apple maps lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope. I go MSFT and Apple whenever possible. Google is a shady company.


----------



## L-Tig (Jul 31, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> I used Apple maps 2or 3 times and it was lost!!!!!!!! I ended up few kms off the actual destination
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Google Maps is definitely more accurate than Apple Maps, but to be fair though Google has given me wrong directions before too.

Strictly using Apple Maps through CarPlay I’ve actually learned to like it more now and it seems they have improved the accuracy for directions overtime. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RedHotFuzz (Nov 16, 2015)

I steer clear of Big Brother, er, Google whenever possible these days, but it's nice to have the options.

Google Maps has lead me astray as often as Apple Maps has, but Google Maps still has more locations. If I can't get somewhere with Apple Maps I'll reluctantly turn to Google.


----------



## RedHotFuzz (Nov 16, 2015)

LaZyFLiP said:


> For those who have the digital cockpit, are you still able to display the stock navigation map on the digital cockpit while you have Maps/Google Maps running in CarPlay? I get a message along the lines of "navigation is already running on mobile device..." so it seems you can't run both CarPlay navigation and the stock nav in the digital cockpit.


I wish they'd integrate CarPlay map display into the digital cockpit. Factory nav sucks.


----------



## HarryPooter (Mar 21, 2016)

The Google satellite map is pretty bad, do y’all agree?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amishra (Jun 6, 2018)

I hope they add search along route feature soon like they have on regular google maps. As of now it is very basic. Still miles ahead of Apple Maps though!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## southpawboston (Feb 3, 2018)

HarryPooter said:


> The Google satellite map is pretty bad, do y’all agree?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wonder how much more data it consumes over a generic map?


----------



## gerardrjj (Sep 4, 2014)

LaZyFLiP said:


> For those who have the digital cockpit, are you still able to display the stock navigation map on the digital cockpit while you have Maps/Google Maps running in CarPlay? I get a message along the lines of "navigation is already running on mobile device..." so it seems you can't run both CarPlay navigation and the stock nav in the digital cockpit.



You can't. If CarPlay navigation is in use on the center stack then the digital cockpit will display "Navigation is active on your device" or something like that.
The nav map from CarPlay will not display in the instrument cluster, and I've not found a VagCom entry to change that would allow that.


----------



## Dizzlez (May 4, 2018)

Waze officially supports CarPlay as of today


----------



## santdesign (Jul 31, 2018)

*Carplay*

Waze is now in Carplay...I need to test it.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Just used Waze this morning. While it doesn’t have ALL of the functionality of the phone itself, it is enough to be a glorious feature of the car now. Gah! Having a bigger display up in view, alerts playing over the radio, etc. Big win for Apple haha


----------



## santdesign (Jul 31, 2018)

*Wake - Sound & Voice*

I also tested my Waze this morning. Everything works except the sound. I went to options and turn on the sound but still no sound or voice when using it. My radio is on but not sure if that is keeping my Waze in silent mode. Does anyone have the same issue? Is there something I need to turn it off or on in settings? Any help would be great. Thanks!


----------



## HarryPooter (Mar 21, 2016)

santdesign said:


> I also tested my Waze this morning. Everything works except the sound. I went to options and turn on the sound but still no sound or voice when using it. My radio is on but not sure if that is keeping my Waze in silent mode. Does anyone have the same issue? Is there something I need to turn it off or on in settings? Any help would be great. Thanks!


I noticed the same thing this morning. You have to be listening to Pandora, Spotify, Apple Music etc. from your phone to get the audio.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

santdesign said:


> I also tested my Waze this morning. Everything works except the sound. I went to options and turn on the sound but still no sound or voice when using it. My radio is on but not sure if that is keeping my Waze in silent mode. Does anyone have the same issue? Is there something I need to turn it off or on in settings? Any help would be great. Thanks!


Will check that out on my way home. Pretty sure it alerted me of cops ahead and I was listening to Sirius.


----------



## HarryPooter (Mar 21, 2016)

I stand corrected. I’m getting Waze audio while listening to the headunits SXM.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## santdesign (Jul 31, 2018)

Savvv said:


> Will check that out on my way home. Pretty sure it alerted me of cops ahead and I was listening to Sirius.


Well when I went home from work tonight, I tried to test it again and it works this time. Not sure why didn’t before. Anyhow, all good for now.


----------



## AIRider (Aug 7, 2001)

Any news when we'll get wireless carplay, so I don't have to plug the damn thing every time.


----------



## 1054521247 (Jun 17, 2018)

if you just what Google map you don't need to install IOS 12 to get it. Im still on IOS 10 i Jailbroken my iphone and enabled any apps i wanted on my Carplay. 90% of the apps will work but netflix. also i can mirror my phone on the car too. check out the picture below. 

(apps that found working with CarPlay)
https://ibb.co/dmTbU9

(here is Google map, YouTube, Gmail, Facebook, mirror app call portal, SnapChat)
https://ibb.co/mTSWwp

(here is How youtube UI looks)
https://ibb.co/kcoRU9

(here is the Google map UI, its the same UI on phone, but i think i like the UI on ios 12 better)
https://ibb.co/ggwfp9

(here is how the mirror app UI looks, sorry about the picture quality)
https://ibb.co/iBmPGp

(here is the UI for Facebook)
https://ibb.co/f9qFp9

Now to fully unlock CarPlay your iphone Must be Jailbroken and pay 4.99 for this CarPlay unlock. OMI 4.99 so worth it. Not responsible for distracted driving. you can legit watch movie and drive..... No jailbreak is available for ios 12 yet so this unlocking won't work for yall.

I forgot the link for this Cydia apps, but if y'all interested getting this let me know i can walk you through it.


----------



## buzzindsm (Sep 2, 2017)

My wife has an 8+ and we tried out Waze this weekend. We were listening to an FM station and the Waze played through the speakers without us doing anything.


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

The thing I’m encountering is that when starting Waze the FM radio cuts out for up to a few minutes before it just comes back on its own.


----------



## blackgliguy (May 4, 2004)

Just noticed my waze doesn’t recognize when I press the mic to enter a new location. It initiates but than times out.


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

blackgliguy said:


> Just noticed my waze doesn’t recognize when I press the mic to enter a new location. It initiates but than times out.


You must allow Waze access to your microphone within the app settings.
iPhone: Settings > Privacy > Microphone > Waze


----------

